# Unable to connect to 192.168.254.254



## trick5 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi, I have SBC Yahoo DSl and am using the modem Speedstream 5100(not 5100b). I am currently having trouble successfully connecting my modem to the router and having connectivity to any computer on the network. I have read countless forums and guides about reconfiguring your modem or router to Bridge mode or something like that. All usually say something about connecting directly to your modem and typing "192.168.0.1" or .254.254. I've tried them all and none of them will ever connect to anything(nothing shows up). 

Any insight to why this is happening is appeciated. Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Connect a machine directly to the modem using a cable, reboot and post this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

